# Meet John Boy! He was the Malt who had until the end of today



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is the the sweet 1 year old boy who was scheduled to be put to sleep today, John Boy!! He is in the care of AMAR! He will be neutered ASAP and house training will be worked on. Welcome to your new life sweet John Boy!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you Lindsay for updating us. I am so happy this little guy is getting a second chance at life.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update! Praying that John Boy finds a loving forever home real soon! He has a sad face. I love him. Or maybe a serious looking face. Sweet boy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Is this the little guy I just saw on facebook? I hope it is and thank goodness he's safe. Poor guy must be so tired.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lindsay, you know how elated I am that you made us aware of this little guy! I was thinking/praying all day for him and a solution---you made it happen!!!!!! Bless you. I pray for all the best for him. Please keep us up-dated.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Another happy ending AND a happy beginning! :chili:


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

He looks like an old soul. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sigh, Lindsay you are braver than I am. I just fall down and weep. Thank you for being strong and standing up to fight for poor little angels. kudos to you.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

So glad to hear he's safe! Hopefully he can find a loving home soon


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so glad that AMAR was able to get him and provide him the care and second chance he deserves!!! Thank you AMAR!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so happy he was saved, so many don't make it out alive!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yippee....so happy this little guy will get a chance at life!! Thanks for the update. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wonderful! I'm so glad he has a second chance.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So relieved!!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you so much, what a sweet little boy. Now on to the training and finding a forever home...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah!!!! So happy for him and you rock girl!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

God bless the little man. He is a cutie!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Just wanted to give you and update that John Boy has found his forever home! Judy was going to bring him up to me today to foster, but at the last minute he found a WONDERFUL home in the San Diego area. The family lost their Malt recently, and they saw John Boy's pics online and were attracted to him because he resembled their old Malt. They met him and it was love at first sight! They have a huge home and lots of love to give. Can you believe that this dog was hours away from being killed and now he's going to such a wonderful family? Congrats, John Boy!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that is awesome news!!! So glad that he has found his forever home!!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

:cheer:A truly happy ending. I'm so happy for him.:happy::woohoo2:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bless his heart. He is so sweet. I love the sunny pics. :wub:


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

I love stories with happy endings! This is wonderful!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What great news!! So happy he found a loving home. :chili:


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Here is the the sweet 1 year old boy who was scheduled to be put to sleep today, John Boy!! He is in the care of AMAR! He will be neutered ASAP and house training will be worked on. Welcome to your new life sweet John Boy!


Thank God for whoever took him! I will say a prayer for this sweet boy to get a wonderful forever home very soon!

Who is the group who took him out of there??


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Holly'sMom said:


> Thank God for whoever took him! I will say a prayer for this sweet boy to get a wonderful forever home very soon!
> 
> Who is the group who took him out of there??


He DID get a forever home  See my post in this thread. American Maltese Association Rescue pulled him from the shelter.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh how wonderful!!!  It is always so heartbreaking to know these little ones who are PTS or close to it are highly adoptable pets...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so beyond thrilled that John Boy found his forever home!! Hard to believe this sweet boy was going to be put to sleep the same day AMAR pulled him. Thank you for updating everyone Elisabeth!!


----------

